# pics from the life of real British mobsters



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Some are NSFW (few boobies) so please be careful out there kids

http://erooups.com/2010/05/02/rare_pics_from_the_life_of_real_british_mobsters_35_pics.html

May interest some people


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

nice one mate i have the book they are from, its called the firm, i have had it signed by some of the people in it! i got it in hard back its quite rare i think!


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

Quality pictures!

what decade are they from?

It looks like an interesting life to live to say the least :lol:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

some of them 50s and 60s a few from the 80s 90s most of them have a few pictures then a couple of pages of writing about them. Some serious blokes in there roy shaw, freddie forman and joe pyle not forgeting reg kray!

bruce reynolds the man who planned the great train robbery second photo i think with the glasess...


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

I'm going to spend the next 30 minutes Wikipedia-ing them.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

awesome pics mate


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

look for roy shaw on youtube got some of his fights on there also a documenty called hard b*****ds


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Firm-Book-Jocelyn-Bain-Hogg-NEW-PB-FREE-UK-P-P-/230458941775?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Non_Fiction&hash=item35a86c614f

thats paperback mine is hard back


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

college network wont let me on that.

anyone post a couple of the best pics? reps awarded lol


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

dave courtney



roy shaw



back of roy shaws head



mickey goldtooth



not sure on that one!


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers mate, reps


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

ron kray funeral



welsh bernie



the legend Mr Joe Pyle


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

roy shaw and mickey gold tooth look scary as fuk!!!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

for dansha!!!



my crime books



the firm



signed page



signed roy shaw



a picture charles bronson drew me.

:thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

I much prefer Internet gangsters

http://izismile.com/2010/03/22/internet_gangstashellip_45_pics.html


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice one jimmy!

Loved shaws book mate,watch my back by geoff thompsom was a great book too,youve probably read it no doubt!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

its on the shelf mate! have you seen the film he wrote its called clubbed i think not bad imo

also watch this short film you will love it!!!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Kezz said:


> roy shaw and mickey gold tooth look scary as fuk!!!


roy shaw was awsome in his day mate he is old now but still in great shape!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Couldnt see it,you have that many ffs:lol:

Ill view the vid later at my mothers mate,this phone has decided again that it doesnt like youtube!


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Dave courtney is in there also.

What about Mad Frankie Fraser?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Frazer is in the funeral pic!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

there is a bit on him i think but he has fallen foul of some of the aformentioned people


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

No Lenny pics ?

Kenneth Noye,he was a rum fcuker.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Jimmy, I'm well overdue for a new book. What would you recommend out of your extensive collection?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

kgb said:


> Jimmy, I'm well overdue for a new book. What would you recommend out of your extensive collection?


Have you read The Govenor ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

pea head said:


> Have you read The Govenor ?


I have, thoroughly enjoyed it.

Read rumours he was a bit creative with the truth, hope not, still a great read all the same


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

pea head said:


> Have you read The Govenor ?


Neigh, I'll Amazon it now.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> its on the shelf mate! have you seen the film he wrote its called clubbed i think not bad imo
> 
> also watch this short film you will love it!!!


good video makes you think


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

pea head said:


> No Lenny pics ?
> 
> Kenneth Noye,he was a rum fcuker.


He werent a mobster, he was just a rich pure evil maniac who killed a lot of innocent people.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

andysutils said:


> He werent a mobster, he was just a rich pure evil maniac who killed a lot of innocent people.


kenneth noye was a heavy weight villan im afraid! he helped dispose of britains biggest bullion robbery at the time he was into all kinds of villany! as for killing a **** load of innocent people he killed ann undercover police officer who was in his back garden, in camo clothing, and from the people noye was involved with he feard for his lfe as for stephen cameron, it is well known fact that cameron was a doorman from the swanly area who was rumerd to be a bully and also rumerd to owe kenny noye aproxamatly £16,000 from drug money! kenny also lent pate tate (re the range rover murders) 10k for a deal that tate was never going to pay back! kenny noye was a heavy weight villan!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

jimmy79 said:


> kenneth noye was a heavy weight villan im afraid! he helped dispose of britains biggest bullion robbery at the time he was into all kinds of villany! as for killing a **** load of innocent people he killed ann undercover police officer who was in his back garden, in camo clothing, and from the people noye was involved with he feard for his lfe as for stephen cameron, it is well known fact that cameron was a doorman from the swanly area who was rumerd to be a bully and also rumerd to owe kenny noye aproxamatly £16,000 from drug money! he also lent pate tate (re the range rover murders) 10k for a deal that tate was never going to pay back! kenny noye was a heavy weight villan!


Well I never knew that mate, just goes to show you what coverups go on.

where did the story that it was an unprovoked road rage attack come from?

My exs dad did jail time with Pat tate, he knew those guys pretty well.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

the guvnor was a great book i have heard that lenny was also a bit of a bully also roy shaw beat lenny in the first fight! but lenny never wrote about it, by the time they fought for the second and third time roy was old! lenny was also at least 2 stone heavier than roy! after lenny retierd roy challenged lenny again lenny turned it dow saying he was to old....to which roy relied you are the same age now as i was when i beat you the first time! like all good books the truth is always slightly bent!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

witness who saw a fight happen in the road! noye did pull up in front of cameron in order to confront him cameron was giving noye a whooping kenny pulled the knife...game over the police were gunning for noye as soon as he got of from killing the police man, they wanted him for anything!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

kgb said:


> Jimmy, I'm well overdue for a new book. What would you recommend out of your extensive collection?


bonded by blood by bernard o mahoney and nipper ellis book last man standing also about the rettendon murders, another fit up by our great british justice system!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

andysutils said:


> Well I never knew that mate, just goes to show you what coverups go on.
> 
> where did the story that it was an unprovoked road rage attack come from?
> 
> My exs dad did jail time with Pat tate, he knew those guys pretty well.


apparantly they were ok untill the drugs turned them into animals, who cared for no one even there former friends, thats why someONE took them out!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Some real hard [email protected] in that book.


----------

